# hi



## SnailQueen (May 12, 2007)

hello~

i'm a fellow mantid enthusiast here in NYC raising an army of my very own atm... i am very new at this and decided to join for future refference. i've already been enlightened with useful insight and marveled at the beautiful photos! but i still have some questions ;;;--;;; i look foreword to being an active member of this forum

cheers, everyone

-snaily


----------



## Rick (May 12, 2007)

Welcome. Be sure to use the search feature for your basic questions as they have been asked many times.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2007)

Hi Snailqueen, where did u get the name? Welcome 2


----------



## Ian (May 13, 2007)

Hey Snaily, welcome to the forum


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (May 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------

